# Can you hire horses for a hunt?



## gailt (23 January 2007)

My OH would love to go on a hunt, is there anywhere that hires horses for hunts, would need to be a sensible horse as OH doesnt ride that often, ..any tips on where to start?


----------



## icemaiden113 (23 January 2007)

Yeah there are a few people that hire hunters out, where abouts are you?


----------



## CastleMouse (23 January 2007)

Most riding centres (over here anyway), are connected with the hunt in some way, so they have suitable hunters available for renting out on the day


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (23 January 2007)

Yes there is some way as some riding places will rent them out to you. In what area are you?


----------



## ihatework (24 January 2007)

sorry to creep in on your thread but I've been thinking about this recently.
If anyone knows of any hirlings that go out with hampshire hunt or the vine and craven could you PM me.
Thanks


----------



## gailt (24 January 2007)

Hi we are in lincolnshire, but could certainley tie it in with a break away, would need to be a hunt that is happy for first timers, novicey and a sane horse too!..lol...is that asking too much??


----------



## hunteress (25 January 2007)

ring up the hunt secretary and she will tel you who do's hirlings in your area.


----------



## icemaiden113 (25 January 2007)

Hi we are in lincolnshire, but could certainley tie it in with a break away, would need to be a hunt that is happy for first timers, novicey and a sane horse too!..lol...is that asking too much??
		
Click to expand...

Whats your local hunt? Used to hunt in lincs so might be able to help!


----------



## tinker88 (26 January 2007)

normally v. expensive to hire


----------



## walker1234 (26 January 2007)

try www.valeviewequestrian.co.uk they are in leicester and hire out.


----------



## heidi123 (30 January 2007)

hey does anyone know of anywhere that does this in South Wales?


----------



## rrose (30 January 2007)

sorry to creep in on your thread but I've been thinking about this recently.
If anyone knows of any hirlings that go out with hampshire hunt or the vine and craven could you PM me.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

ditto :grin:


----------



## SarahRoads (30 January 2007)

Russell Somebody or Somebody Russell hires out from Bourne, Lincs - sorry to be so vague over name...


----------



## Carys (1 February 2007)

I'd contact the hunt themselves if you want to hire as they probably know who provides hirelings for their area or they may be able to put you in touch with someone who would loan a horse for the day.


----------



## chestnut cob (3 February 2007)

I knew you'd give in....  :grin:

From looking at the website the HH are quite difficult to talk to, but I can give you the numbers of the Secretary's from the V&amp;C that I have if you like, or send an email to one of them?


----------



## Romansmum (4 February 2007)

I had a fab day yesterday with the bedale with a hireling from Pam Asworth - He was called Jellybean and was a real hunt pro.  Look at the HH reveiw for your local hunt and it usually has who to get hirelings from.


----------



## Genna00 (25 November 2011)

I've let friends use my horses and just pay towards costs. 
I would like to hire horses to. 
We are Based near Cardigan, West Wales.
Do anyone know any companies that insure for Hirelings?
and roughly how much it is?
Please let me know.


----------



## DW Team (25 November 2011)

In Bourne Lincolnshire there is Russell Atkins.


----------

